# Das GT Programm 2004 Germany



## Michael_GT (11. September 2003)

Eine neue Saison mit GT steht in den Startlöchern. Dieses Jahr mit den neuen Modellen der ID²-Serie, den IDXC, sowie den ZUM's und dem Ruckus Flowta. Auch wird es Rennräder von GT geben.

Here we go:

Fullsuspension  

IDXC 1.0 _3499,-_ 
IDXC 2.0 _2999,-_ 
IDXC 3.0 _2199,-_ 
I-Drive 0.0 _3599,-_
I-Drive 1.0 _1999,-_
I-Drive 2.0 _1599,-_
I-Drive 3.0 _999,-_ 

Lieferbar in S, M, L & XL

Hardtails 

Zaskar Team _4499,-_ 
Zaskar Pro _2599,-_
Zaskar Expert _1499,-_ 
Avalanche 0.5 _1199,-_ 
Avalanche 1.0 (auch als Disc-Modell lieferbar) _699,- / 859,-_ 
Avalanche 2.0 (auch als Disc-Modell lieferbar) _499,- / 599,-_ 
Avalanche 3.0 _399,-_ 

Lieferbar in S, M, L & XL

Freeride, Trail, Dual, Downhill 

DHi Race _5499,-_ 
Ruckus I-Drive 1.0 _4399,-_ 
Ruckus I-Drive Flowta _4199,-_ 
Ruckus I-Drive 2.0 _2799,-_
Ruckus 1.0 _1599,-_ 
Ruckus 2.0 _1259,-_ 
Ruckus 3.0 _999,-_ 

Lieferbar in S, M & L

Moto _1259,-_ 
Chucker 1.0 _659,-_ 
Chucker 2.0 _499,-_ 

Lieferbar nur in Größe SM

Speedbikes 

ZUM 1.0 _1699,-_ 
ZUM 2.0 _1399,-_ 
ZUM 3.0 _999,-_ 

Lieferbar in S, M, L & XL

Road Race 

ZR 1.0 _2199,-_ 
ZR 2.0 Triple _1799,-_ 
ZR 3.0 _1199,-_ 
ZR 3.0 Flat Handle Bar _1049,-_ 

Lieferbar in M, L & XL

BMX Race 

Power Series XL _599,-_ 
Power Series Pro _359,-_ 
Power Series Expert _499,-_ 

BMX Jump & Freestyle 

Bumb _359,-_ 
Bestwick Pro _459,-_ 
Performer (auch in gelb lieferbar) _359,-_ 
Compe _279,-_ 
Zone _239,-_ 

BMX Kids 

Mach 1 Pro _219,-_ 
Mach 1 Expert _189,-_ 
Mach 1 Junior _159,-_ 
Mach 1 Mini _149,-_ 

Kruisers 

Kozmopolitan _369,-_ 
Glide (Sorry, No Pic.) _329,-_ 
Glide de Luxe _399,-_ 
Ultra Glide 3 Speed (auch mit Rücktritt lieferbar) _459,- / 429,-_ 
Glide 7 _399,-_ 
Deuce (ist natürlich schwarz  ) _499,-_ 
Motoglide _699,-_ 

Angaben ohne Gewähr, Änderung und Irrtum vorbehalten


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. September 2003)

wenn nich dies komischen zahlen hinter den namen wäre.. würd ich gleich n paar nehmen  

das zaskar expert hat nen auge auf mich geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (15. September 2003)

Das Zaskar Team is ja sogar teurer als meins... woooow... das hab ich bisher noch nie gesehn. Wahnsinn.



Dumme Frage! Gibt's den Rahmen vom Ruckus 0.0 auch als Kit? Der hat endlich mal ne gescheite Farbe. Das komische stahlblau gefällt mir absolut net.


----------



## Michael_GT (16. September 2003)

Mit den Rahmensets sind wir noch am schauen welche wir nehmen. Sobald ich darüber Info's habe werden die hier gepostet.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2003)

Prima, danke.

Weil dieses Jahr ist endlich am Ruckus das ausgebügelt, was mir am wenigsten gefallen hat: Diese Farbe die mich an Navy Kriegsschiffe erinnert... 
Da ist schwarz doch schon besser.

Gibt es denn "theoretisch" alle Bikes auch als Rahmenkit? Ich meine jetzt, selbst wenn ihr die nicht importiert, werden die von GT dafür angeboten?

Das Ruckus I-Drive 1.0 oder 0.0 haben's mir angetan, schaut schick aus.
Nur daß ich eben nie ein Komplettbike kaufe... hab gern jedes Detail perfekt.


----------



## Tilt (16. September 2003)

Hallo,

wird es die Cruisermodelle auch in verschiedenen Farbvarianten geben, oder nur so wie auf den jeweiligen Bildern? Besonders interessiert mich das beim "Dyno Glide Deluxe".

Ab wann gibt's denn die neuen GT-Räder im Handel? Existiert da ein Datum?



Vielen Dank!





http://www.hinter-den-schlagzeilen.info


----------



## Michael_GT (17. September 2003)

Die Kruiser werden nur in diesen Farben ausgeliefert.

Als Liefertermin kann man sich 3 Daten merken. BMX & die meisten Avalanche Modelle kommen jetzt im Oktober, dann ist der nächste Termin im Dezember und die der Rest (vorallem die LX & Saint-Bikes) dann im Frühjahr.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Tilt (17. September 2003)

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen, ob die Cruiser mit im Dezember oder erst im Frühjar erscheinen?

Ich danke dir.


Viele Grüße!


----------



## Michael_GT (17. September 2003)

Die Kruiser sollen so Anfang November eintreffen.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Tilt (22. September 2003)

Hallo,

gibt es zu den 2004-Rädern auch einen Katalog, den man ordern kann? Und falls das nicht so sein sollte: Ist das vielleicht irgendwann mal geplant? Über derartiges würde ich mich echt freuen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!




http://www.hinter-den-schlagzeilen.info


----------



## Michael_GT (23. September 2003)

Es gibt einen Katalog, naja eine "GT-Zeitung". Zu bekommen beim Händler oder wenn du uns ne Mail mit deiner Ardesse schreibst auch direkt von uns. Bitte direkt an [email protected]

Grüße von Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael_GT _
> *Es gibt einen Katalog, naja eine "GT-Zeitung".*



Ist aber keine Neuauflage der _"Hammer Down"_ (GT-Zeitung, die  um 1993 einmal pro Quartal erschien), oder?


----------



## Michael_GT (29. September 2003)

Nee, ist einfach ein Katalog auf Zeitungspapier, so wie er letztes Jahr in Dänemark erschienen ist.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## ChrisBen (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

gibt es in 2004 auch Zubehörteile (also Lenker, Kurbeln etc.) und Klamotten von GT?

Gruß, Chrissi


----------



## nobike (25. Oktober 2003)

.... wie schon bei eurem Startauftritt geschrieben: es müsste den Avalanche Rahmen auch einzeln geben. Das wär ne nette Basis für ein Stadt/Land bike, viele haben "Reste" rumliegen und könnten sich dann ein günstiges Bike aufbauen. Das 3.0 ist keine Alternative, die Komponenten könnte man (sorry) nur wegwerfen.


----------



## bruchux (31. Oktober 2003)

hallo, und wie ist es mit den zaskar rahmen ? kommen die noch dieses jahr in die shops ? und kann man den zaskar Expert rahmen bekommen ? und was kostet ehr ??  vielen dank !


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Oktober 2003)

Wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit Rahmenkits? Eine richtige Antwort habe ich da immer noch nicht entnehmen können.

Ich wäre eben an einem Ruckus Fully interessiert, schwarz halt, Größe M...

Mit welchen Dämpfern kämen denn die Kits? Wann? Wie teuer?

Sagt doch mal was... ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobike (5. November 2003)

... kommen irgendwie keine Antworten zu den Rahmen ....


----------



## Boron (10. November 2003)

soweit ich weiss sollen die zaskar rahmen im frühjahr kommen.
nagle mich aber nicht darauf fest *gg*


----------



## bruchux (12. November 2003)

also es ist jetz sicher :  in frankreich kostet der Zaskar Pro Rahmen 400 in 2004 !! hab's bei dem handler gepruft ! (es sind aber die farben und aufkleber von 2003... : der rahmen ist team blau und nicht scwartz)


----------



## taz79 (23. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen ...

... sagt doch mal, ich bin auf der Suche nach `nem Original Aufklebersatz für mein `99 er LTS DH, wer weiss denn wo man sowas noch her bekommt? eBay ist da ja nicht wirklich so ergiebig, hab mal gehört von Epple gäb es `nen "universellen" Aufklebersatz, kann der was ???`

mfG Michi


----------



## kingmoe (23. März 2004)

Suchfunktion benutzen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=63321&highlight=bravado

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63316&highlight=schr%F6ck

...und es gibt noch mehr dazu. Aber die beiden Threads reichen aus. Mehr als die gezeigten Dekore gibt es leider nicht. Oder du schaust bei ebay.com, da ist mehr im Angebot als in D.


----------



## Skanker (12. April 2004)

hallo,

mir gefällt das gt moto.
nun wollte ich fragen ob man den rahmen einzelnd kaufen kann, wieviel er kostet, wo man ihn kaufen kann und wieviel er wiegt

mfg.


----------



## Joschi63 (22. April 2004)

Hi,

bei ebay bietet ein Händler neue (!!!) Karakoram Modelle zum Sofortkauf an. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126063243&category=30746
Da ich das Bike 5 Jahre gefahren bin (wurde mir vor 2 Jahren geklaut) und es wirklich sehr vermisse, ist die Versuchung groß... 
Kann es überhaupt sein, dass es wieder oder noch solche Modelle gibt   ? Hat jemand einen Tipp, ob das ein fairer Deal ist?

Danke Euch für eine Antwort

Viele Grüße

Joschi


----------



## Iceman (26. April 2004)

Na ja, ich weiss nicht,ob der Verkäufer wirklich sauber ist....Hast Du dir die Gabel mal angesehen? ich habe ja wirklich schon viel gesehen, aber eine Scott-Gabel in einem GT!!!!!!  

Iceman


----------



## Joschi63 (2. Mai 2004)

Danke Iceman.    Habe die Finger davon gelassen. Hast Du einen Tipp, wo ich ein besseres Angebot bekommen kann. Die Richtung sollte aufgrund meines Interesses an der fraglichen Auktion ja klar sein ...


----------



## GTdanni (2. Mai 2004)

Und ne Coda-Kurbel dran    
Mein Kumpel will grad sein Tequesta verkaufen ist aber mit ein paar unsinnigen Teilen verschandelt wurden (Z1 mit 130mm / XT Nabe mit 517 und IRC Backcountry 2,25) 
Ich glaube auch er wollte noch einen sehr hohen Preis dafür. 
Bei Bedarf frag ich nochmal genau nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_borris (29. Mai 2004)

wie steht´s  denn nu mit Zaskar-Rahmen ?


----------



## DON_D (15. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wie groß sind den die Chucker Rahmen in cm gemessen, bis OberkanteSitzrohr?

Greetz


----------



## frohni (15. Juni 2004)

Finde den DHI Rahmen so ziemlich mit am besten, doch warum hat der 2004 so eine haessliche, aber absolut haessliche Lackierung (siehe Bilder)?

Gibts den auch noch in anderen Farben?
Oder hat jemand ein paar Bilder zu ein paar huebschen DHI GT's?

Danke


----------



## grosserangsthas (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Was mich wundert ist, dass in der Schweiz die GT Bikes viel weniger kosten als hier in D. z.B XCidrive; D=3499, CH=2630!!!!!!!!! Wo liegt da das Problem? 

Da  nke für eine sicher nicht einfache Antwort


----------



## DH-Corn (8. August 2004)

frohni schrieb:
			
		

> Finde den DHI Rahmen so ziemlich mit am besten, doch warum hat der 2004 so eine haessliche, aber absolut haessliche Lackierung (siehe Bilder)?
> 
> Gibts den auch noch in anderen Farben?
> Oder hat jemand ein paar Bilder zu ein paar huebschen DHI GT's?
> ...


im gegenteil endlich wieder eine schöne Lackierung reicht aber immernoch nicht an die Teamlackierung von 2001 ran *jam jam*


----------



## zaskardhlobo (7. September 2004)

hi ich hab mal eine frage? an wem kann ich mich wenden wenn ich einen rahmenbruch habe?    18 " zaskar le mod. 1998 alu poliert  liegt bei mir jetzt schon fast 2 jahre rum. trau mich damit leider nicht mehr zu fahren denn der rahmen hat risse an den schweißnähten. hatte schon probiert über den händler zu reklamieren aber als ausrede kam immer nur gt gibts nicht mehr und gt haben wir nicht mehr im programm. bis mir vor kuzen ein kumpel gesagt hat das hier ein forum sei. ich habe bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen mit gt gehabt. mein erstes richtiges rad war ein gt tempest ( mit flammen lackierung rot/gelb) . dann kam als trailrad ein gt outpost ich glaub es war 12 " gross. und jetzt vor kurzen hab ich mir mein traumrad gekauft das sts dh lobo ein echtes traumteil. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen. mfg björn


----------



## GT-TEAM (8. September 2004)

Hi,
also den Rahnmen solltest du zusammen mit der Rechnung zu einem GT Händler bringen(Händlersuchoption unter www.gtusa.de). Dieser schickt den Rahmen zu Epple/GT ein.

MfG
Sherban Popin


----------

